# Buon compleanno Marietto!



## Leda (10 Novembre 2016)

*
Tantissimi auguri [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION]!

:rock::rock::rock:*​


----------



## marietto (10 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> *
> Tantissimi auguri @marietto!
> 
> :rock::rock::rock:*​



Tantissime grazie, [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION]!


----------



## Leda (10 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Tantissime grazie, @_Leda_!


Figurati, è un piacere  
Sai, colpa di quel chiacchierone di FB... ma non potevo lasciarmi sfuggire l'occasione di coinvolgere anche gli altri


----------



## marietto (10 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Figurati, è un piacere
> Sai, colpa di quel chiacchierone di FB... ma non potevo lasciarmi sfuggire l'occasione di coinvolgere anche gli altri


Perchè penso di aver fatto casino all'iscrizione dove mi pare risulti 11/10 anzichè 10/11


----------



## Divì (10 Novembre 2016)

Auguri, Marietto


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

Buon compleanno!! 
Hai espresso il desiderio? C'è lo dici? 

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Novembre 2016)

Auguri tanti. E' stato, ed è, un vero piacere incrociare ogni tanto i miei pensieri con quelli di una persona come te.


----------



## spleen (10 Novembre 2016)

Auguri vivissimi!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

[MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] AUGURIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII .... 125 di questi giorni :festa: :cincin: :kiss: 

sei  una perla !!!! Un gran figo !!!!! Ale' ale' !!!!!! :amici:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

Auguroni di cuore!!! Spero davvero di rivederti presto ..bacio


----------



## marietto (10 Novembre 2016)

Grazie a tutti per gli auguri! :cincin2:

Il desiderio da qualche anno è sempre quello (credo che Fiammetta abbia intuito )...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per gli auguri! :cincin2:
> 
> Il desiderio da qualche anno è sempre quello (credo che Fiammetta abbia intuito )...


:abbraccio:


----------



## ologramma (11 Novembre 2016)

sempre tardi arrivo io sara la vecchiaia.

 buon compleanno 
Il tuo nick forse il tuo nome? mi ricorda il diminutivo  con cui mi chiamavano da ragazzino per distinguermi da mio zio perché avevamo lo stesso nome.
Cosa più importante spero che per l'altro vada tutto bene anche se ne so solo un pochino :up:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per gli auguri! :cincin2:
> 
> Il desiderio da qualche anno è sempre quello (credo che Fiammetta abbia intuito )...


Auguri! Scusa il ritardo ma hai il compleanno il giorno di mio figlio


----------



## marietto (11 Novembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre tardi arrivo io sara la vecchiaia.
> 
> buon compleanno
> Il tuo nick forse il tuo nome? mi ricorda il diminutivo  con cui mi chiamavano da ragazzino per distinguermi da mio zio perché avevamo lo stesso nome.
> Cosa più importante spero che per l'altro vada tutto bene anche se ne so solo un pochino :up:


Si, scarsa fantasia...


----------



## marietto (11 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Auguri! Scusa il ritardo ma hai il compleanno il giorno di mio figlio




E anche lo stesso giorno di Neil Gaiman (uno dei miei preferiti... )


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E anche lo stesso giorno di Neil Gaiman (uno dei miei preferiti... )


Ho dovuto googlare. Sono ignorante


----------

